# Blues junior speaker swap



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Alright so I recently purchased a Texas Red blues junior with a v-30 in it and I've mainly been playing at lower volumes where it doesn't get past the point where you lose bass at all so I've been pretty happy with it. But recently I've been playing at louder volumes and the trebble gain and bass loss is outstanding and almost painful on my telecaster. I have to drop the trebble and boost the mid for it to sound normal when its clean, which is alright. However, when playing with any overdrive its either really bad bass distortion or brutal and harsh. I've had enough of this and I can't really find mainly people that agree that a v-30 is a good combination for such a small cabinet and this type of amp. So its speaker swap time. Obviously I bought this amp because it had a v-30 and I never really got to realize how much trebble this thing had at higher volumes until recently. Its Kind of disapointing now.

I'm looking at a abunch speakers, the G12H, G12T-75, Swamp Thang and Cannibis Rex. I play older rock mainly and I'm blues influenced. I'm trying to get the sound or feeling of an older overdriven american style amp. I'm leaning mostly to the swamp thang as it seems to be the most suiting. Does anyone else have any other experience with this? Thanks.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Well I just got a texas heat and put that in. It sounds great, like the original blues junior speaker but alot better. I just wish I hadn't destoryed my right eat trying to make the v30 sound good. seriously, how can you tell you have permanent hearing damage beyond waiting and finding out. It sounds like I have a cork half stuck in my ear.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been running a Texas Heat in mine and it sounds just fine ...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

that'S weird..got the same amp, and never experienced what you mentionned.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Sounds like your amp is a prime candidate for the Bill M mods.

The capacitor swap in the tone stack is inexpensive and not too hard to perform. The output transformer swap gives the amp some serious cajones on the bottom (by comparison to stock) but is rather pricey.

I use my Bill M modded BJ less and less all the time. I don't like the sound of it when cranked. Sweet clean but the overdriven sound reminds me of the HRD. I think I'm going to take my own advice and trade up to a 65 DRRI for my small amp.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

al3d said:


> that'S weird..got the same amp, and never experienced what you mentionned.


What kind of guitar are you using? I was using a tele and it was brittle and harsh. Everyone I've talked to seems to hate v-30s in blues juniors or any small combos. I've tried a les paul through the texas red but it still sounded harsh. If you have some spare money go buy a texas heat. I don't think you would regret it at all.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Yoda said:


> Sounds like your amp is a prime candidate for the Bill M mods.
> 
> The capacitor swap in the tone stack is inexpensive and not too hard to perform. The output transformer swap gives the amp some serious cajones on the bottom (by comparison to stock) but is rather pricey.
> 
> I use my Bill M modded BJ less and less all the time. I don't like the sound of it when cranked. Sweet clean but the overdriven sound reminds me of the HRD. I think I'm going to take my own advice and trade up to a 65 DRRI for my small amp.


I'm thinking of maybe doing the presence knob and power supply hardening. I don't like the idea of the tone stack though. Screwing with an amps mojo can end up with improvements and problems in different areas. Espically with me as I'm very particular.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

famouspogs said:


> I'm thinking of maybe doing the presence knob and power supply hardening. I don't like the idea of the tone stack though. Screwing with an amps mojo can end up with improvements and problems in different areas. Espically with me as I'm very particular.


You're certainly taking a different tack than I would. I found the BJ to be too bright as it was and wanted to beef up the bottom end but you want to add presence. Also, you said you didn't want to modify the tone stack. Wouldn't adding a presence control be messing with the amp's tone stack? Also, messing with an amp's mojo is how amp builders make amps.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I picked up a Laquered tweed version of the Jr a while back, it had the Bill M mods done, tone stack/presence control/pwr supply stiffening and a Eminence Texas heat installed. I play mainly a 2 HB guitar and it sounds great. Drawback is the small cab. It would probably sound better running through an extension cab. I haven't really heard a stock Jr. but if your going to do mods the Bill M ones sound good with mine.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Yoda said:


> You're certainly taking a different tack than I would. I found the BJ to be too bright as it was and wanted to beef up the bottom end but you want to add presence. Also, you said you didn't want to modify the tone stack. Wouldn't adding a presence control be messing with the amp's tone stack? Also, messing with an amp's mojo is how amp builders make amps.


yeah the presence wouldn't actually be great for me, to me it would be just a tool to fiddle with. I know tweaking around with amps is what makes things evolve and move forward but I'm very particular to just flat and normal EQ's. Its not so I don't think the billm mods won't work as much as I think I might not like them. Just nervousness really.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

buy an EQ pedal.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> buy an EQ pedal.


Amen to that..


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

I had bought an EQ pedal when I had the v30 in. It helped but didnt fix the problem. The texas heat I put in is great and has just enough low end. I'm going to try out a cannabis rex soon to see if I like that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

An EQ pedal only gets you so far and it won't put in what the amp can't produce but it can slightly reduce what the amp is making too much of.


----------

